# The RLT Watch



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So Roy any news on the RLT watch.

Did you decide a name and style.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did actually decide on the name. I ran into problems with ETA though. I could not have the movements that I wanted unless the movements carried the name. Unless i had bought thousands then this would have added an excessive amout to the price of the watch so I have scrapped it for now. Watch manufacturers have to order and pay for ETA movements one year in advance of delivery.

I have several other ideas for later in the year.

Maybe a forum members limited edition,


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy I think thats a really great idea.

A limited production watch just for us.

I'd love that.

Any chance of that happening


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes there is a very good chance.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Does this mean we get a chance to help specify it?

If so I vote for something vaguely military with a GMT hand[1]. Don't ask me why I want a GMT hand (needing it just doesn't come into it...), I just do 

Note: I'm not a big fan of design by committee, or (God help us no!) focus groups but it would be kind of nice to own something special and unique that I'd had a tiny bit of input to...

--

JG

[1] Actually if you could get Mr Wajs to do an M6 with a GMT hand that would do me nicely, and I'll take mine on a "James Bond" NATO strap please!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It starts...............


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Roy,

I'd like the box to resemble a pillow case if at all possible!!























Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy

I'm sure we would all be happy with whatever you came up with.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy. What style of watch are you thinking of for a member's only limited edition? If ETA will only let you buy movments if you order large numbers will you therefore be using something else?

You know what your'e letting yourself in for don't you!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I vote for a Miyota movement just to keep Griff happy!!!

Cheers

Anonymous


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can use ETA,

I stated before that I could not obtain the special function one that I wanted for the other project.

I cannot make 100 watches all different so although your input is welcome

I have to make a watch that will appeal to everybody not just the odd person that wants a GMT hand or a pink dial.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> I stated before that I could not obtain the special function one that I wanted for the other project.


Was that the 24-hour one you posted a mock-up of a while back?



> I cannot make 100 watches all different so although your input is welcome
> 
> I have to make a watch that will appeal to everybody not just the odd person that wants a GMT hand or a pink dial.


Hey, I never said I wanted them both on the same watch









It would be nice if enough of a concensus could be reached to produce something on the basis of input from forum members but somehow, I just don't think that's going to happen, and anyway, it's important to bear in mind that Roy's (presumably)going to have his name on the dial so it's got to be something that he's happy to be associated with, and that isn't going to have him cringing with embarassment everytime he sees one.

I'll settle for the opportunity for us to shout out a few ideas, and see if any of 'em make a lightbulb appear over Roy's head...

--

JG

I *still* think a GMT option would sit very nicely on the O&W M series watches mind you...


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I never said I wanted a pink dial...

But it would be nice .

Eric

- x -


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy, are you thinking of a tool type watch?

What I want is an understated but large and substantial watch with the emphasis on toughness and legibilty. With a movement that has something about it that lifts it away form the ordinary.

I don't want to say diver... I think this market is already well catered for.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

how about this as a basis for the RLT watch -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=2637776562

Please don't stone me - its just a suggestion.

A VERY pale pink dial would definitely make a statement.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi there,

So the RLT watch is a "goer" - but what would we all like?

The big danger is that we get a camel - a horse designed by a committee.

If everybody got their way over one aspect it would be terrible!!

If Roy produces a compromise it might be that some people will like it but some won't and there would be all shades of grey between.

Should we conduct a gentle survey to find out what people want and then analyse the results?

If we were to do that then there would be something for Roy to work on. Some simple questions on a multiple choice sheet would give him a bit of help.

If you would like I am happy to put a set of questions up on my home page which you could complete and send back to me for analysis. Then I would send the results to Roy and he can choose to act on them or ignore them.

Hear from you soon,

Colin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

My input.

We're on a hiding to nothing, because we'll never all agree on what we want. There will be too many different things we desire, so, in my opinon Roy should go for something he likes and make it. He knows and understands watches, so it's pretty likely he will come up with something that a lot of us also like. It will be impossible to please us all, but I'm sure the resulting watch will be a success.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Foggy,

You are of course correct.


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

I think that someone very new to the forum should be nominated to come up with the definitive answer









Le N


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I a beginning to wish that I had not said anything.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's bound to be finished before Eddie's


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Will the watch be limited to a specific number, ie. to how many forum members there are/were at a specific time?

I am selfishly thinking that there could be a sudden rush of new forum members just to purchase the watch, hence more will need to be manufactured, and therefore reduce the rarity aspect.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I see a site maintainence session looming. This will be followed by cries of 'where are the RLT watch posts'? Enter Roy with the reply 'I never suggested such a project'. Get my drift?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Let Roy design it and let's leave it at that.

Just my two pence worth!

Paul


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

What a good idea !!

Let Roy choose.

Colin


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Having thought about it, I thnik we should give Roy a break and let him decide.

I bet there won't be many who won't like what he comes up with.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There might be, so the forum is here to help him with ideas.

What's the point otherwise!


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi,

I feel a bit like the guy on "The Fast Show" who agrees with whatever has just been said but I can see both points of view. Roy hasn't got the time to faff about with our disparate ideas and Griff is right that there maybe some people who really don't like what is finally produced.

There is an American site on which they have a Watch Design Forum where they are *actually making a watch *by collaboration.

If you would like to take a look Email me for their URL - they seem to be getting somewhere with their SECOND project so maybe we could learn from them.

Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

traveller said:


> I am selfishly thinking that there could be a sudden rush of new forum members just to purchase the watch, hence more will need to be manufactured, and therefore reduce the rarity aspect.


Easily sorted - only Forum contributors with over a certain number of contributions on a certain date should qualify. May I suggest 100 seeing as how I have just passed that number !!

What a confounded cheek I have !!

Colin.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

That seems to me like the best way to flood the website with pointless contributions... Shall I post 80 meaningless posts in 1 evening?

































































tong in cheek


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fine, but make sure Andy's and Garry's has a Miyota movement!























and Eric's has a pink dial.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You going to put our screen names on the dials Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dunno, it was just an idea ?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> Imagine this with different hands.


I quite like that just as it is, and I'm not even going to mention GMT hands....

Maybe an off-white or ivory dial or would that be a bit too close to the white dial option Speedbird II?

Very plain batons for hands?

Since it's an all out functional/minimalist design how about going a step further and losing the date?

--

JG


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all,

I havent posted for aaaaages, as I've been doing my finals at uni... just finished them









ill get my results as soon as next week









That watch looks very cool, I like the name RLT Watch Co. aswell... The only possible criticism I can think of is with the size of the crown... its very big. But overall its great,

cheers,

mat


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

That looks good.

Any thoughts on manual or automatic wind? (or quartz







) If manual the crown needs to be of sufficient size for ease of winding.

Must increase number of posts


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy

What you have done there is excellent.

That is exactly the sort of thing I had in mind.

A conservative design that should please everyone.

Lets do this.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be an ETA 2824.

The back will also bear the number and the users name, maybe !


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

First contribution to this thread. My 2d worth, black dial, no personal name on front, "Made in Gt Britain", Numbers, second markers divided, display back, rotor engraved with issue #, nice bright tritium,.

Thanks Roy









Paul D


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul said:


> no personal name on front,


Since by definition the names would have to be individually printed onto the dials could this (and maybe the serial number on the dial) be a customer specified option?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok how about this then.

ETA 2824. Steel 38mm case with display back.

Serial number on the case back edge.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's great Roy.

Doesn't look like a Speedbird then either.

Yes..............I could like that a lot, especially the dial and Arabic numerals.

Not bad at all!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Roy. Dare I suggest Roman numerals


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot see many wanting Roman mumerals ?


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done Roy - we were right to leave you to it !!

I like this a lot. I have just sold my 47mm Pathos because although I liked the design I found that I didn't wear it because of the size. The case of this watch has similar Oris like features which I really like and it is a lot more wearable.

May I suggest the word "Forum" above the 6 and the option of the owner's name next to the serial number on the case back edge.

What do you see the price being when it is made?

Regards,

Colin


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd place an order for Roy's second suggestion right now!!! Griff's suggestion is a strong second IMHO. Regards, Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not think we need the Forum wording on the dial. Maybe on the back.

The case will be made by the finest case manufacturer who also makes cases for high end Swiss manufacturers. The watches will be hand assembled by me. They will not be a cheap watch. Price will be available as soon as we decide on the final watch.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi gang;From the bloke across the pond: I'd love 2 more mm on the size (40mm).

And another personal preference of mine is that I really like both day and date. (Since retiring I often don't know what day it is unless I glance at my watch, or maybe that's encroaching senility), but I'm sure that that will offend all you purists.

But I love your last iteration, Roy, and please don't exclude the new members from the order list.

Thanks

John b (from California)


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that 2nd one is very, very, nice as it is.

Roy, you can have my order right now. In writing, in triplicate if necessary.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you, I should have a rough price this week.

Initially I will be doing 25 pieces depending on demand with a max of probably 75.

Sorry John but it will not be day/date or any larger than 38mm.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, can add me to the buyers list.

john b.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Seriously, Roy, how are you going to handle the very real possibility that there may be more than 75 who would like your creation?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Then we go to 100 but that is it, I will not go higher than that.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy - how the hell are you going to find the time?







You'll have to put Mrs Roy on the assembly line!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll manage it.

That is if people want them.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

> That is if people want them


We most certainly do want one.

With more than 100 members on the forum, IMHO, there should be a limit of one per customer.

Maybe there should even be a lottery where everyone wanting one is assigned a random number that would be their serial number. That way, Roy could, for example, issue the 1st 25 numbers when the watches are close to completion. Anyone that draws a number and later changes their mind would return the number to Roy so it could be assigned to the next person in the cue.

For financial assistance to the builder, maybe a deposit should be required. That way, Roy wouldn't personally have to bear the cost of cases, movements, etc. until delivery.

THANKS


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It was only a suggestion about the Roman numerals...please don't hit me!

Seriously Roy, that looks sound. As long as it has mention of the forum somehow(be it our names, member nos, anything) it will exclusive.

I vote for a biggish crown! I still haven't got the hang of this winder Roy. Is it supposed to be that hard to press, or could I oil it somehow?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ok how about this then.


Bloody gorgeous.



> ETA 2824. Steel 38mm case with display back.


Can ETA supply the movements with a bit of modest decoration or would that require them to be stripped, decorated and re-assembled by a third party, or otherwise be prohibitively expensive?

--

JG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul - the winder can be oiled.

Jaygee - Too expensive to have the movement decorated.


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

Very cool...

I'll have to save or sell something!

Le N


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Another 2d worth, hands, numbers, size, writing, date just right.









I'm not too taken with "coin edge".

Keep up the good work

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anybody else not like the coin edge ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the coin edge. It should stay in my opinion. I think the watch would be a bit plain without it.

In fact keeping with the coin edge how about making it so it rotates like the one on the Hanhart/Poljot chronographs?

I'm not trying to influence the design just throwing ideas into the melting pot!! I'm sure whatever design Roy decides on will be fine with most of us. Remeber you can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The coin edge makes it a bit different!

Roman numerals are the pits!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The coin edge is great Roy.

The more we fart **** Roy around here the longer it will take to get the watch into production







.

May I respectfully request that we leave the design to Roy.

This is our chance to own something a bit special so lets not blow it by confusing the issue


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As member no.4, I'd like No. 4!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, you've got my vote to keep the coin edge; I really like it.

Do you have any notion as to when this beauty might actually be available and even a ball park idea of price (not that I'm salivating to get one).


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I haven't liked the coin edge before. Honestly though, it looks the part on this.

Andy- bloody good point.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Agree with you Andy. RLT's watch should be RLT's, based on Roy's experience with watch making and the few heavy users of this forum and the shop , not a compromise of what everybody wishes. That's how they are turning Europe into a bloody mess!























Pieter


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice,

I must admit to liking roman numerals though - not too keen on the coin edge, but as others say - leave it to Roy - I'll probably have one regardless.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

As long as the emphasis is on quality I will be happy to let Roy do what he sees fit for the design. One quibble though: not very keen on having user names on the dial. And can the lume on the hands and dial be well matched in colour?

I'm looking forward to finding ouy more about it and will, with a bit of time to save up, probably get one.

Simon


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Coin edge - yes, moveable as Hanhart - don't know.

What about wrist mounting hardware Roy. Leather or steel bracelet? I'd vote for good quality leather.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The bezel will be fixed. It will have a leather band with hopefully a signed buckle.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Roy's 2nd design looks great to me just the way it is







Any guestimate of how much?

By the way Roy, thank you for sorting out the log in for me. As you can see, it worked!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

One of the things I really like about getting a new watch is the "presentation"....

nice box, books, certificates, hang tags, photocards....For me it all adds to the pleasure of buying a watch. Its special....I know it adds to the cost, and in real terms adds little value to the watch, but there is something quite enchanting about all the goodies that come with some watches...

How will you present this watch Roy...Will it be minimalist or luxurious........What does everyone else think.

Eric P


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I want mine presented to me while I'm in my top hat and tails, and would like it pinned to my lapel like it's a CBE from the Queen.....what else!!!


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Just some more little jottings, deployment clasp as in other threads. Regarding packaging - a bit of an exubarance?. Like to have watch come with black and brown strap provided and the little tool to change them.

Thanks

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be nicely presented trust me.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm getting excited now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Been a bit busy lately and just thought I'd re check this thread. Last I read was when Roy said "It starts"









Not wrong there Roy 

My 2d worth is it's bloody great as it is, leave it alone and the boys will buy it no problems.

My only problem is where am I gonna find the cash?

Anyone want to buy a slightly used wife, one not so careful owner?









Paul G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

..............Tenner Ok?

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£11


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£11-50


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

If she sells I'll bid good money for her wardrobe







)

Eric


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, at the risk adding another meddlesome idea: since, by definition, limited editions are very special watches, (which owners like to point to with pride) might you break with tradition and put the limited edition numbers (003/100) on the face of the dial in small descrete numbers using the same style as the hour numbers?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was going to have it etched on the back as I do not think many people would want it on the dial ? This would also put the price of the dials up by quite a lot.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So it goes on the back. As long as it's there so what?

As long as you know it is a special watch, I think this is Roy's area. The name on the dial appealed to me,but it's not essential.

If you want to impress someone that you have a unique watch, don't take much to take it off & show the back. This comes from me who can't take his own watches off!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Paul, it was just an idea, not a special request. Roy is going to do what he feels is best, and that's fine by me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The mrs is rather upset that you think she's only worth Â£11.50! I've told her to stop whinging! At least she got a bid! Thinking of putting her on ebay with N/R









Eric yes you can have her clothes if she goes although I don't think they'll suit you. She wears mainly blacks and browns not your colours I would imagine


















how about a wedding dress?

(changed link from what it was to villagephoto Roy. Can anyone tel me why I can only post the link to villagephoto and not the pic it comes up dynamic images not allowed?)

Got the picture to load at last! 2/7/03!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmmmm wedding dress...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£12


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, the suspense is killing me. Could you give us at least a ball park time frame for the presentation of your watch? Are we talking a few weeks, a few months, by the end of the year? For God's sakes man show us some pity


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Give me time,









I will know better next week when I have the case sample.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks , I think several of us are as eager I am.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had a price for the cases from one company and they could supply me in 8 weeks. The problem is that they are a little too expensive for my liking so I am waiting for other quotes.

I am on the ball and will not mess about getting this watch made.

I am only buying the parts anyway and assembling them as required.

I also hope to test them to Chronometer standards.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sound.....


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

[back from an unexpected trip to Stockholm...]

1. A little decoration of the movement would have been a nice touch with the display back but there's a limit to what I'd be willing to pay for it, and I'd rather have plain quality than fancy rubbish, so no biggie

2. Coin edge. Love it!



Roy said:


> I also hope to test them to Chronometer standards.


Given that it's would probably be prohibitively expensive to get them independently *certified* as chronometers, how about if each watch was supplied with a nice little certificate signed by The Man Himself detailing its performance on test? After all if they're going to be individually tested and fine tuned to chronometer standards it's got to be worth making a little bit of fuss about it...

--

JG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been offered some cases at a very reasonable price. The thing is that they are 43mm wide. Is this too large ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not for me - bigger the better


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Would that be including button?

Opinion time - I'm a midsize man

Paul D


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Roy et al.,

As you may remember from a previous post, I love larger watches. 43mm would be great


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is excluding the crown.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

43mm sounds good! ItÂ´s difficult to find a case that suits everyone anyway.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy, i would like the 43mm better than the 38mm, [i do like the bigger case]

any chance of a mock up shot with the dial and hands, fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes , I'll do it as soon as possible.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

43mm will also make it a bit different to many of our other watches.

Don't forget.............Griff is member no. 4.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I wanted to suggest our member nos, but Roy's only making 50(aren't you Roy?) so I wouldn't get mine. Cool idea tough!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

IÂ´m pretty sure it was 100 if there was enough demand. So keep demanding!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I would post demands to the hilt. Just you don't know where your finances will be when it's ready. I will still keep up with the ideas. I want one - especially if the 43mm case is chosen.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a reminder -

My June 15 post to this thread suggested an equitable method for allocating the watches. A method to make the watches available to members wanting one should be fair to all AND NOT a burden on the builder.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Having read this thread I felt empowered by the mass of positive thoughts and Ideas.

Having bought quite a few Breitlings I compiled a list of stuff I liked about them, what I didnt like about them and what I thought about the pricing etc.

To this list I have added some ideas for a future Breitling called the PPL Chronomat . I feel certain they will listen to me as I have bought a few watches from them. I also suggested that the new watch should be sent to me first and that the factory tradition of keeping number 001 for themselves would have to stop.

I sent this off by email to the customer services people. As yet I have heard nothing, but I feel certain that everything I have requested will be adhered to.

I will keep you posted.

Regards.

Eric.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You live in hope. Good luck to you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will be enough for everyone who wants one.

I could do with a list of people who definetly want one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a rough mock up of it.

I can also get this case in 38mm but only 50 pieces. So we have to decide which one we want. This one is 43mm excluding the crown. 12mm thick and 54mm lug to lug.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy- With reference to the two case diameters, 38mm & 43mm. Does that mean there will be a choice between 50X 38mm with more of the 43mm available, or both? Although I have a comparitively large wrist my preference would be 38mm. However if there is only one option which follows the concensus of opinion then I'd go with the flow.

Would you prefer individual e-mails to indicate a desire to purchase or are posts on the forum o.k?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There will be only one case size , I would prefer 38mm too.

Forum posts are ok.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I think that if up to 50 express a desire to buy then it should be 38mm diameter, that would then ensure a true limited edition. However, if there are more than 50, then 43mm to give all that wish to buy a chance to do so.

We surely have to bear in mind that Roy earns his crust with watches so if he can sell more than 50 then the better the crust for him!

Roy - record my firm order whatever the decision.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, you haven't talked about price thus far. (maybe I missed a post). Any idea of price range as yet?

Unless the price is over the top for my budget, you can put me down as a confirmed buyer.

I still vote for the 43mm, not only because I personnally like that size, but I think your design would be stunning in the larger format.

Thanks, John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Price should be under Â£250 if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

John

Roy just answered that question for me. will email you

ok I won't - he's just replied!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like one please.

Many thanks.

Eric


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

A very reasonable price.

I am now a fully confirmed buyer.

Thanks Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great so thats four then,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I dont mean to pressure, but I'll be interested IF its 43mm


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

Dont listen to Griff.

He will wait until you have sold out (which may take a while with only four orders so far) and then he will beg me for mine.

Eric


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

....OR BULLY YOU FOR IT


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

maybe itÂ´s time to drop a mail to all members of this forum about the watch. I mean there are 122 members and IÂ´m pretty sure many would be interested though they may not visit that often as some..


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in.

Cheque book at the ready.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Roy,

Count me in for one of either size. I'm ready to make a deposit if and when one is required.

I would back out ONLY if the price goes OVER Â£350. (Three hundred fifty)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric,

I'll buy you a new pink dress in exchange for yours!!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy,

You can count me in









43mm for preference, but 38mm would also be acceptable!

I may have missed it, but what are the strap/bracelet options?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Undecided on the strap yet. The case has screwed pin lugs.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Dear Griff,

I would also want maching heels, handbag and nail polish, only then would I consider it.

Regards.

Eric.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lets get this show on the road.......Quickly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have decided on a limited edition of just 50 pieces.

I thought that it may be nice to have the number on the rotor rather than the case back ?

It is not limited to the first 50 forum members that registered but just the first 50 that tell me that they want one.

We will go with the 43mm case.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

"wooooo hooooo"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just put on one rotor...........to Griff via Eric.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

> I thought that it may be nice to have the number on the rotor rather than the case back ? AND We will go with the 43mm case.


GREAT choices. Number on the rotor adds to the exclusivity. The 43mm size should not be much of a problem for most wrists. IF I had a smaller wrist I would wear it anyway because of the look, the quality and the distinctiveness.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm the first RLT watch soon to be on the wrist.


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

Add another to your list, Roy. I'm sold. I do hope you do something neat for a strap.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you,


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy,

You can confirm my order!

Can't wait


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

What movement have you finally decided on Roy? You mentioned previously that it was not a viable proposition for the ETA you wanted but another ETA was possible. Apologies if you've already mentioned this.

I can confirm my previous order.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eta 2824-2.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff,

Where is my dress and heels...

Eric


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm in a dilema. Have only the funds for one new watch this year and had promised myself the orange dial auto PRS3 when it arrives.

Now what do I do?

Roy as this is going to be strictly limited and the orange dial is not put me down for one of the RLT's please.

Sorry Eddie (I know your lurking) but the orange dial will be next on the list!

Been wearing the biggest watch I have (42mm) to get a feel for it (I'm usually a 38mm man).

Must say the bigger size is def growing on me.

BTW I think putting the issue no on the rotor is a brilliant idea


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What bust size Eric.......................


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

38 C Please...

Size 16 - 18 (I am working on my weight)

Eric.

- x -


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

@ Roy--just checking in again re your limited edition.

Any updated pics yet and

When do you think they will be ready.

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be ready in approx 2-3 months.

That is the time it will take to have the dials done, rotors engraved etc.

I already have the cases so we are getting there.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, I'm in, as Roy already knows, especially with a 43mm case, knurled dial ring, and engraved rotor...........it's going to be the danglers.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be late October before it is ready. The dials and hands are having to be specially made. It will be worth waiting for.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't wait Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Black dial with orange hands would be the ultimate danglers. Any chance of this?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Griff sorry, no orange hands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's been over a fortnight since the last post, and having just spent more than I can afford on a camera I was wondering how's it going Roy. How long have I got to save? Did you get 50 orders?

atb


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be within two months but don't hold me to it.

It just the dials that are going to take this time.

No where near 50 orders yet.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I will buy another one !!


----------



## dave.d (Aug 4, 2003)

Probably a bit late in the day to suggest spec, but will it have *day* and date? (See my posting in general forum.)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry it will not be day/date.

There are several pictures frther back in the thread.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Roy, how about an update on the RLT-any new photos, final decisions regarding the movement/bracelet/date of availability,etc?????

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just waiting for the dials and the rotors engraving. I should have evering ready by the beginning of Novemeber.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good news Roy.

I have rarely, IF EVER, been so excited about a watch.


----------



## Gray (Sep 6, 2003)

I just spent half an hour going through this thread!

Does anyone have a summary of the spec and maybe post it with a pick?

Regards

Gray


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Whoooo Hooooo!

Christmas comes early! You'll have to hid this one Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just found this thread today! WTF have I missed?









Oh the pain









PG,

The short house does not know about the Vostok "tank" I posted pics of in the Russian section. he he he. And that's a big watch!

Where the hell am I going to get the money for an RLT??

Sh1te


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well,

I'm in






























Short house is going to buy me one for my birthday, the big 5 oh.
















In May









Another one in the wardrobe









So when you guy's get yours I will be patiently waiting









Be gentle and thoughtful for a brother in pain









No piss taking, just sympathy please.

WELL AT LEAST I'M GETTING ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

How many def. orders have you got Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A few,


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

Will it be ready before Dreadnought II?
























Spadge


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dreadnowt II,

There is already a world shortage of stainless steel from the first one been made.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Most of which went into the case back!!!!!!


----------

